# Horse shit!!



## Suge_Midnight (Jun 13, 2019)

Just wanted to give an updated version of how little Lyft pays. I rarely... rarely pick up lyft rides but when I do, it's this....


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

It would better educate us if you stated what city/market you are in. Wherever it is, those numbers are atrocious. In the Chicago market, it's 65 cents per mile and 24 cents per minute. There's a $1.43 pickup fare.

But I've never seen a screen like that before. Are you being paid for traveling to pick up passengers? That's what it looks like.


----------



## Suge_Midnight (Jun 13, 2019)

You're right, I thought I put the location in. I'm in the PHX market. This was from 11/6/2019


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow. Doordash has paid more than that for a 3 mile delivery. Smh.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Suge_Midnight said:


> You're right, I thought I put the location in. I'm in the PHX market. This was from 11/6/2019


I guess the cost of living and driving in Phoenix is 50% lower than New York, Los Angeles, Chicago? Lyft seems to think so.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Suge_Midnight said:


> View attachment 374932
> View attachment 374932
> Just wanted to give an updated version of how little Lyft pays. I rarely... rarely pick up lyft rides but when I do, it's this....


Why are you driving at all for 35 cents per mile?


----------



## Suge_Midnight (Jun 13, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Why are you driving at all for 35 cents per mile?


Didn't you read the "rarely... rarely" part? Lyft is a last resort.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Suge_Midnight said:


> Didn't you read the "rarely... rarely" part? Lyft is a last resort.


Yes, I read the entire post. Still doesn't answer the question why you drive at all for 35 cents per mile. I'd uninstall the Lyft app if they brought such a rate here.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

rarely rarely should be Never Eeeeeeever


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Your paying Lyft to drive at a rate that low... Rarely or not you'd be better off watching TV for that time than driving for them... It's time to let that ship sail.... F LYFT.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Suge_Midnight said:


> View attachment 374932
> View attachment 374932
> Just wanted to give an updated version of how little Lyft pays. I rarely... rarely pick up lyft rides but when I do, it's this....


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Suge_Midnight said:


> View attachment 374932
> View attachment 374932
> Just wanted to give an updated version of how little Lyft pays. I rarely... rarely pick up lyft rides but when I do, it's this....


What did you expect when you decided to use a lyft rental, make money ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

F Lyft.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Why are you driving for 35 cents a mile? Lyft use to pay the same as Uber in my market but rolled out the pay to pickup scam in August slashing the per mile rates to 43 1/2 cents. I took out my Lyft sticker and have only done Uber rides since then. #boycottLyft


----------



## Suge_Midnight (Jun 13, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> What did you expect when you decided to use a lyft rental, make money ?


Not a rental!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The op has used a bad example to show how bad the Lyft “pay to pick up” system is

In my market we don’t get paid to pick up. Our rate is 76 cents per mile and 10 cents a min plus a 75 cent pick up fee. So the ops example would pay me $7.10 vs $8.69 the op was paid


Comparing the pay to pickup system to the pay for the ride only, It seems to me that a short pickup and then a long ride would be much worse. But a long pick up and a short ride would be better. But a pick up that is about the same distance as the ride would be much different than things used to be


----------



## Suge_Midnight (Jun 13, 2019)

oldfart said:


> The op has used a bad example to show how bad the Lyft "pay to pick up" system is
> 
> In my market we don't get paid to pick up. Our rate is 76 cents per mile and 10 cents a min plus a 75 cent pick up fee. So the ops example would pay me $7.10 vs $8.69 the op was paid
> 
> Comparing the pay to pickup system to the pay for the ride only, It seems to me that a short pickup and then a long ride would be much worse. But a long pick up and a short ride would be better. But a pick up that is about the same distance as the ride would be much different than things used to be


But you fail to realize is that I WOULDN'T have taken this ride in the first place being that it was 10 min to get to passenger.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Suge_Midnight said:


> But you fail to realize is that I WOULDN'T have taken this ride in the first place being that it was 10 min to get to passenger.


But you did take it.

I thought the point you were making was that the new lyft pay structure is worse than the old one.(and the old one was really bad) I agree with this

, All I'm saying is that the example you used dosent make that point very well


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Driving 11 mins to pick someone up is usually bad news.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> All I'm saying is that the example you used dosent make that point very well


No, the point is crystal clear and it stands by itself with no need for examples, clarification, explanation, further calculation etc - driving for 35 cents per mile is a bad idea.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Suge_Midnight said:


> But you fail to realize is that I WOULDN'T have taken this ride in the first place being that it was 10 min to get to passenger.


Stop justifying why you took that ride. You know Lyft was a bad deal to begin with.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Suge_Midnight said:


> View attachment 374932
> View attachment 374932
> Just wanted to give an updated version of how little Lyft pays. I rarely... rarely pick up lyft rides but when I do, it's this....


I'll start out by saying Lyft sucks. However you didn't really do that bad.
Considering in Phoenix are X rates are
$0.6075 a mile and $0.1275 a minute. Here's what an Uber X ride would have paid you for the same time and distance.
19 min and 29 sec x $0.1275 = $2.34
5.72 miles x $0.6075 = $3.48
Plus your base $0.30
Total = $6.12
Uber is not paying you for distance or time to the pickup. In the Phoenix Market you would have to travel over 10 minutes to be compensated for pickup time or mileage. So in this case you actually made more money on this trip with Lyft.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> I'll start out by saying Lyft sucks. However you didn't really do that bad.
> Considering in Phoenix are X rates are
> $0.609 a mile and $0.12 a minute. Here's what an Uber X ride would have paid you for the same time and distance.
> 19 m and 29 sec x $0.1275 = $2.34
> ...


This reminds me of a conversation I had recently with my ex.

Ex - "The mechanic charged me $200 to fix my clutch
Me - "What was wrong with it?"
Ex - "Clutch pedal motor"
Me - "Clutch pedals don't have motors. You got ripped off"
Ex - "I know. But I did well, the other mechanic was going to charge me $150 just to look at the car"

?‍♂


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This reminds me of a conversation I had recently with my ex.
> 
> Ex - "The mechanic charged me $200 to fix my clutch
> Me - "What was wrong with it?"
> ...


 It's like comparing rotten apples to rotten oranges?


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

This is why you can't keep the outrage going in any market. The guy posts how big the horseshit is in Phx and you guys abuse him. There has been no commenting on how disgusting lyft is because you blame the messengers. All of you who have silenced the thread starter have virtually helped Lyft keep and justify their rates. There are no more protests in PHX or anywhere on this board. Lyft has won.

These rates are coming because silence breeds ignorance. The lyft drivers left in phx and any market are ignorant of how bad the rates are. When some of us try to keep the conversation and information flowing we catch flak from the board. Sad so sad.

FYI. The rental drivers in PHX are making 24 cpm compared to the 35 cpm others make. That's with only 15.75 cents per minute. Lyft has also suppressed the surge. We must have a ton of math impaired people out here or retirees willing to work for free.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

backstreets-trans said:


> This is why you can't keep the outrage going in any market. The guy posts how big the horseshit is in Phx and you guys abuse him. There has been no commenting on how disgusting lyft is because you blame the messengers. All of you who have silenced the thread starter have virtually helped Lyft keep and justify their rates. There are no more protests in PHX or anywhere on this board. Lyft has won.
> 
> These rates are coming because silence breeds ignorance. The lyft drivers left in phx and any market are ignorant of how bad the rates are. When some of us try to keep the conversation and information flowing we catch flak from the board. Sad so sad.
> 
> FYI. The rental drivers in PHX are making 24 cpm compared to the 35 cpm others make. That's with only 15.75 cents per minute. Lyft has also suppressed the surge. We must have a ton of math impaired people out here or retirees willing to work for free.


 I'm in the Phoenix Market and I have not opened the Lyft app since they cut the rates to $0.35.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> I'm in the Phoenix Market and I have not opened the Lyft app since they cut the rates to $0.35.


I never signed up for Lyft but I still enjoy b!tching about them. I truly believe the Uber rates are criminal but when Lyft goes even lower I get outraged. Venting on this board is therapeutic for me. Keeps me from going postal.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

backstreets-trans said:


> The guy posts how big the horseshit is in Phx and you guys abuse him.


Not quite accurate. The OP was admonished not because Lyft offers joke rates in his market but because he actively supported the rate by driving for them. Remember, Uberlyft only gets away with what it does because some drivers support them.

Example - when I wrote an article on why Pool and Line should not be done and went into detail on why not, one of the resident trolls tried to score points by saying that I was stating the obvious to drivers. Clearly it was not obvious; if it were then no driver would do Pool/Line and these shared services would not exist.

It's the same here - by driving for 35 cents or worse, 24, drivers give their stamp of approval. That's what everyone here took issue with.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

We have the 30 cent a mile, 14 cent a minute rate for pickup + delivery of the pax here in RDU land. As a result many drivers have stopped driving for them. It represents a roughly 12-15% pay cut in our market depending on how you calculate it. 

We do however have some clueless wonders who have no idea what they are paid AND we have some internet age scabs on facebook who laugh and say don't drive for them, more business for me. I've tried to edcate and organize folks in my area, even sued Uber once but I give up, if you are too stupid to know what's best for you then I can't really help you. No way in hell I'm driving for 30 cents a mile, I take 1 or two Lyft rides a week when I see they've messed up on the PPZ and cancel if the rider is going too far. My goal is to hurt Lyft as much as possible.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> We have the 30 cent a mile, 14 cent a minute rate for pickup + delivery of the pax here in RDU land. As a result many drivers have stopped driving for them. It represents a roughly 12-15% pay cut in our market depending on how you calculate it.
> 
> We do however have some clueless wonders who have no idea what they are paid AND we have some internet age scabs on facebook who laugh and say don't drive for them, more business for me. I've tried to edcate and organize folks in my area, even sued Uber once but I give up, if you are too stupid to know what's best for you then I can't really help you. No way in hell I'm driving for 30 cents a mile, I take 1 or two Lyft rides a week when I see they've messed up on the PPZ and cancel if the rider is going too far. My goal is to hurt Lyft as much as possible.


It's been interesting to watch how quickly Lyft abandoned the facade that it was the better company to drive for as their focus changed from hype/BS generation to the pursuit of profitability.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Suge_Midnight said:


> View attachment 374932
> View attachment 374932
> Just wanted to give an updated version of how little Lyft pays. I rarely... rarely pick up lyft rides but when I do, it's this....


---------------------------
What I see is that you are paid to drive to pickup the Pax and in L.A. , we are not.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> We have the 30 cent a mile, 14 cent a minute rate for pickup + delivery of the pax here in RDU land. As a result many drivers have stopped driving for them. It represents a roughly 12-15% pay cut in our market depending on how you calculate it.
> 
> We do however have some clueless wonders who have no idea what they are paid AND we have some internet age scabs on facebook who laugh and say don't drive for them, more business for me. I've tried to edcate and organize folks in my area, even sued Uber once but I give up, if you are too stupid to know what's best for you then I can't really help you. No way in hell I'm driving for 30 cents a mile, I take 1 or two Lyft rides a week when I see they've messed up on the PPZ and cancel if the rider is going too far. My goal is to hurt Lyft as much as possible.


Thanks for posting your rates and providing more info to a discussion that needs enlightenment. The last uber ride I took, I tried to discuss the lyft rate cuts with the veteran driver of 5 yrs. He thought Lyft finally did him a favor with the new rate card. I tried to convince him otherwise but I don't think it registered.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> I guess the cost of living and driving in Phoenix is 50% lower than New York, Los Angeles, Chicago? Lyft seems to think so.


The communists behind these big platforms do not want their cattle making decent money

Afterall the cattle might turn around and decide to sue them (costs money you know)


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Suge_Midnight said:


> View attachment 374932
> View attachment 374932
> Just wanted to give an updated version of how little Lyft pays. I rarely... rarely pick up lyft rides but when I do, it's this....


I don't understand how you would be paid for "without passenger"? What is this, shared, Lyft Eats lol?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> I don't understand how you would be paid for "without passenger"? What is this, shared, Lyft Eats lol?


It is the new pay structure they are rolling out. You get less per mile but get paid from the moment you accept the ping until you drop PAX off. If I am not mistaken Uber is also rolling this out in test markets. Of course they claim you will make more money and give you examples of how you will, but in reality I am guessing you will make less over the long run.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm also in the Phoenix market and drive both platforms. The Lyft app rarely goes on any more. I have, however, kept a calculation of any Lyft rides I take with the pay cut vs the prior rate card. As was pointed out earlier, for the ride posted in the OP, the pay was actually $2+ more than it would have been under the old rate card. But, as was also pointed out, that ride with a 10 minute pickup would have been declined under the old rate card. My new threshold for accepting Lyft rides is a pickup at least 8 minutes away. If i see a 45+ minute ride notification, I'm declining. Using this strategy, during the rare times the Lyft app is on, I have found that I make more money (per ride) on about 3 out of every 4 Lyft rides I accept compared to the prior rate card. I also take about 70% less rides than I did before the rate cut, so my total earnings from Lyft have gone done quite a bit. My AR on Lyft sits at about 20%, and I certainly don't see that increasing anytime soon....


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> It is the new pay structure they are rolling out. You get less per mile but get paid from the moment you accept the ping until you drop PAX off. If I am not mistaken Uber is also rolling this out in test markets. Of course they claim you will make more money and give you examples of how you will, but in reality I am guessing you will make less over the long run.


Out of curiosity where did you hear Uber was testing this? This would be news to me but certainly wouldn't surprise me at all. When Lyft rolled out the pay to pickup scam in my market the per mile rate went from $0.87 to $0.435 and a small increase in the per minute rate from $0.15 to $0.195. The net result was roughly a 30% pay cut.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Suge_Midnight said:


> View attachment 374932
> View attachment 374932
> Just wanted to give an updated version of how little Lyft pays. I rarely... rarely pick up lyft rides but when I do, it's this....


I thought Lyft's rate with passenger was supposed to be .45 a mile. When did they change the rate card?

All things being said, you made close to $1 a mile for the trip.

I'm still confused at how they changed the rate card without letting everyone know.

.35 a mile was supposed to be for the express drivers.

I'm mistaken. It has been .3525 the whole time.

I've learned that the key to Lyft is to never accept rides that are close to you.

As long as I can rely on them for a $1 mile destination filter ride, they stay in the quiver.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I thought Lyft's rate with passenger was supposed to be .45 a mile. When did they change the rate card?
> 
> All things being said, you made close to $1 a mile for the trip.
> 
> ...


30 minutes 9 bucks - least 4 operating costs 5 bucks or less net

how far was he from home or how long did he wait for next ride if its not less than 5 minutes he basically worked for free or netted $1-2 for an hour of labor

its illegal he couldnt agree to such a contract even if he wanted to the illegal terms means its in breach

the key is getting rides from home & ignoring or cancelling everyone that doesnt pay $20+


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I need $1 to hit my Lyft goal this week.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Suge_Midnight said:


> View attachment 374932
> View attachment 374932
> Just wanted to give an updated version of how little Lyft pays. I rarely... rarely pick up lyft rides but when I do, it's this....


This same ride at base fare with Uber would have paid you $6.26.

Just saying.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

The easy way to look at it is the the pay was $8.xx for 30 minutes of driving. Yikes! That is very low.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> The easy way to look at it is the the pay was $8.xx for 30 minutes of driving. Yikes! That is very low.


It simply puts into focus how little drivers make at base rates for both platforms. Dead miles wait time, etc.

On Uber, if you took the 10 minute ping, you would have worked 30 minutes for $6.26.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> It simply puts into focus how little drivers make at base rates for both platforms. Dead miles wait time, etc.
> 
> On Uber, if you took the 10 minute ping, you would have worked 30 minutes for $6.26.


Not if you got the Uber long-pickup fee. It can more than double the fare. (Not saying its always worth it, and I rarely take them.)


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Not if you got the Uber long-pickup fee. It can more than double the fare. (Not saying its always worth it, and I rarely take them.)


Uber long pickup fee will give you 5 to 40 cents and is usually 15 minutes plus away.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Uber long pickup fee will give you 5 to 40 cents and is usually 15 minutes plus away.


I typically get $5-8 dollars on the Uber long pickup fee.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I typically get $5-8 dollars on the Uber long pickup fee.


I've never received anything close to $1.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Couple examples: I have NO idea how the long fee is calculated as there is no breakdown. But they exist. Usually when this happens, I get paid more than the pax pays and Uber goes negative.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> Couple examples: I have NO idea how the long fee is calculated as there is no breakdown. But they exist. Usually when this happens, I get paid more than the pax pays and Uber goes negative.


The long pick-up fee is based on a time parameter for each market. Like my market it is over 5 minutes. After your markets time threshold is up you get paid for miles and time the rest of the way to the pick-up. Also each market has a maximum amount that is paid for long pick-ups.

There are ways to work this to your advantage to maximize your long pick-up fee. It is worth it, especially in my very slow market.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, the point is crystal clear and it stands by itself with no need for examples, clarification, explanation, further calculation etc - driving for 35 cents per mile is a bad idea.


If your point stands on its own without using an example. ( I agree that it does) why did you include the example.?

All I'm saying is that your example confuses your argument. Because for those situations where the pick up and the ride are equal 35 cents per mile from ping to drop off amounts to the same as thing as 70 cents per mile for the ride itself

A better example is a short pick up combined with a long ride. Then the ride itself would be paid at 35 cents a mile


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> All I'm saying is that your example confuses your argument.


Lol, I think you're the confused one. This thread is not mine, the example was not mine. I'm not the OP.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol, I think you're the confused one. This thread is not mine, the example was not mine. I'm not the OP.


 The post I was responding to was yours


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> The post I was responding to was yours





> All I'm saying is that your example confuses your argument. Because for those situations where the pick up and the ride are equal 35 cents per mile from ping to drop off amounts to the same as thing as 70 cents per mile for the ride itself


No, I gave no example about driving 35 cents per mile. As I said above, no example is needed in order to explain why this is a bad idea.

I replied to another poster who claimed that UP members had scolded the guy for posting about Lyft's new pay-from-the-ping scheme. I replied and told him that was not why this driver was scolded - it was because he supported the new scheme by taking part in it. I drew a parallel with a different scheme that does not benefit drivers (the example I gave was Pool/Line). However, this has nothing to do with the separate fact that driving for 35 cents per mile being a bad idea is self-explanatory, with no examples or further explanation required.

You said that my example about Pool/Line being a bad idea confuses the argument against driving for 35 cents a mile, which makes no sense - Pool/Line have nothing to do with Lyft's new scheme where drivers get paid from when they accept the trip.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hm... so let get this right. You drove 10 miles, and it took 30 minutes to complete. Total earnings 8.69. Using Lyft methodology. that would be over $17 an hour. But reality is $8.69 and hour without a stacked request waiting.

So in my market IE of So cal. any thing 45+ is a loss earnings trip, hell even less than that. Which is what I thrive on. Well with AB5 coming Jan 1st. I maybe retiring from this right it 5 years of service.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I have NO idea how the long fee is calculated,,,.


:errwhat:


lyft_rat said:


> ,,, as there is no breakdown.


There is a breakdown in the Fare Details.
It helps to know the threshold in your market (mine is 8 min.), so you can go slow for the first minutes, to increase your take on the rest of the Long PU.
Hopefully the ride is not a Min fare, as Uber will use a portion of your Long PU earnings to pay for the Min fare supplement.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> I need $1 to hit my Lyft goal this week.
> View attachment 375222


I'm dying ????

What in the world! ????

Why is it making you earn a dollar???


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm dying ????
> 
> What in the world! ????
> 
> Why is it making you earn a dollar???


They asked me to set a goal. The lowest amount is $1.

Last time I drove for Lyft was in June.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> They asked me to set a goal. The lowest amount is $1.
> 
> Last time I drove for Lyft was in June.


You should pass the goal to see if you get anything ?. Maybe a confetti display or something comes up.

Also someone was saying they keep Lyft on just for the long trips. Try that ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You should pass the goal to see if you get anything ?. Maybe a confetti display or something comes up.
> 
> Also someone was saying they keep Lyft on just for the long trips. Try that ?


I took one Lyft trip this week - only because there was a $21.57 PPZ bonus.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I took one Lyft trip this week - only because there was a $21.57 PPZ bonus.
> View attachment 376305


That is horrible! What the heck.

@Roadmasta amendment to my previous suggestion only if it's a long trip and ppzing (whatever that is)


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

PPZ = Personal Power Zone = surge


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> You should pass the goal to see if you get anything ?. Maybe a confetti display or something comes up.
> 
> Also someone was saying they keep Lyft on just for the long trips. Try that ?


Long trips suck in my market. You only get sent to places you can't pickup. I only use them for DF if I run out. You know that's how I roll.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> I took one Lyft trip this week - only because there was a $21.57 PPZ bonus.
> View attachment 376305


Without the bonus, it's $9 for a 16 mile trip. Really awful


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> It is the new pay structure they are rolling out. You get less per mile but get paid from the moment you accept the ping until you drop PAX off. If I am not mistaken Uber is also rolling this out in test markets. Of course they claim you will make more money and give you examples of how you will, but in reality I am guessing you will make less over the long run.


There were a lot of complaints about this new pay structure when it was first introduced. But I'm not seeing much complaining now. Maybe it wasn't as bad everyone feared? Anyway, it hasn't come to Chicago yet.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> There were a lot of complaints about this new pay structure when it was first introduced. But I'm not seeing much complaining now. Maybe it wasn't as bad everyone feared? Anyway, it hasn't come to Chicago yet.


It sucks. Don't fool yourself. It requires an idiotic strategy of only accepting long pickup rides because they steal so much from you on the back end when you actually have the passenger in the vehicle.

The formula needs to be .25/.55 for it to make sense.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> It sucks. Don't fool yourself. It requires an idiotic strategy of only accepting long pickup rides because they steal so much from you on the back end when you actually have the passenger in the vehicle.
> 
> The formula needs to be .25/.55 for it to make sense.


Thanks for replying. Lyft keeps pushing the envelope to see what they can get away with. I'm still pissed that the company added the "Arrive on Time" feature to our filter options, then reduced the number of uses per day from 6 to 2! :i'm mad:


----------

